# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  cubby i built for my son

## sdrob

i thought i would put up a quick pic of the cubby i built for my son, size is about 3m x3m walls at about 1.8m and about 1.3m off the ground. built so my 5x7 trailer fits underneath out of the way.. still needs the door, but not to fussed right now saves fingers getting pinched

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks great!

----------


## zoutie

Very nice!

----------


## OneZero

Very pro

----------


## Mitch1500

Awesome.. How much did it cost?

----------


## Jetpilot_Dave

Cool, looks similar size to the one I built. Very nice. I think it's a bit flasher than mine  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Looks great, top idea to have a spot for the trailer... :Biggrin:

----------

